
Show HN: Erlang REST framework - shinemonad
https://github.com/fbeline/rooster
======
hlieberman
I'm not sure why you would use this over cowboy's REST handler. Cowboy is the
thing that powers Phoenix -- you really can't beat it for concurrent
performance.

(Loïc of NineNines is an absolutely incredible guy that does a ton of really
important work, and you all should consider supporting him at
[https://salt.bountysource.com/teams/ninenines](https://salt.bountysource.com/teams/ninenines))

~~~
shinemonad
you are comparing apples and oranges :) I would go in that way: -> compare
cowboy with mochiweb and leptus with rooster.

~~~
hlieberman
Perhaps in part, yes. But cowboy does have a very powerful REST handler built
into it that does a lot of the same things:
[https://ninenines.eu/docs/en/cowboy/2.1/guide/rest_flowchart...](https://ninenines.eu/docs/en/cowboy/2.1/guide/rest_flowcharts/)

~~~
andreineculau
nothing "REST" about it. 100% HTTP

PS: if anyone is interested in a language-agnostic artifact like cowboy's or
webmachine's, see [https://github.com/for-GET/http-decision-
diagram](https://github.com/for-GET/http-decision-diagram)

------
noncoml
Erlang is amazing language in its simplicity. And it was the perfect language
for the web. I keep wondering why it never really took off.

~~~
notamy
Syntax as well as just that it's a really weird way of thinking about things
compared to languages like Java, Python, etc. Elixir seems to be helping some
with this, so I guess we'll see.

~~~
digitalzombie
It's Prolog inspired. It's weird because it never took off like C/C++ like
languages.

The language syntax is small enough that I believe it'll take a short time to
learn and get use to the syntax versus other languages.

~~~
kornish
> The language syntax is small enough that I believe it'll take a short time
> to learn and get use to the syntax versus other languages.

I'm not sure size of syntax has all that much to do with adoption. Case in
point: Lisp.

------
jwatte
Why no comparison to webmachine? Webmachine has a really robust mapping to the
HTTP standard, and sits on top of mochiweb.

------
ams6110
I have used webmachine for web services in erlang, which I liked a lot. Not
sure it's much maintained anymore.

[https://github.com/basho/webmachine/wiki](https://github.com/basho/webmachine/wiki)

Edit: apparently it's still at least somewhat alive...
[http://lists.therestfulway.com/pipermail/webmachine_lists.th...](http://lists.therestfulway.com/pipermail/webmachine_lists.therestfulway.com/2017-October/000838.html)

------
bfrog
I wasn't aware anyone was still maintaining mochiweb, thats actually somewhat
comforting to know!

------
Exuma
Hows this compare to something like Elixir + Phoenix?

~~~
shinemonad
I think you cannot. The Phoenix is a solid and stable framework. rooster still
just a simple implementation of a basic REST framework.

------
texuf
Anything out there that accepts GraphQL queries?

~~~
rvense
[https://github.com/shopgun/graphql-
erlang](https://github.com/shopgun/graphql-erlang)

